# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  عملية تكميم المعدة

## kema_misr

عملية تكميم المعدة هي نوع من جراحة إنقاص الوزن التي تزيل جزءًا من المعدة. يساعد الإجراء بعض الأشخاص على إنقاص الوزن ، لكنه لا يؤثر على شهيتك.
عملية التكميم هي عملية جراحية يتم فيها تصغير المعدة عن طريق إزالة جزء منها. المعدة المتبقية ، والتي هي الآن على شكل أنبوب ، تحتوي على كمية أقل من الطعام ولا يمكن أن تتمدد بنفس القدر. هذا يجعلك تشعر بالشبع بسرعة أكبر.
وتعد من أكثر الإجراءات الجراحية فاعلية لفقدان الوزن، ومن أشهر جراحات إنقاص الوزن. إنه ينطوي على إزالة جزء من معدتك وتشكيله في "كم" يشبه الأنبوب يتم توصيله بعد ذلك بالأمعاء الدقيقة.
عملية تكميم المعدة هي شكل من أشكال جراحة السمنة. يُعرف أيضًا باسم تكميم المعدة الرأسي ، لأن الجراح يزيل معظم معدتك ويخلق أنبوبًا طويلًا وضيقًا. يساعدك هذا على الشعور بالشبع بسرعة أكبر ويحد من كمية الطعام التي يمكنك تناولها في وقت واحد.
تعد عملية تكميم المعدة واحدة من أكثر جراحات إنقاص الوزن شيوعًا في الولايات المتحدة. غالبًا ما تُستخدم هذه الجراحة لعلاج السمنة ، وغالبًا ما تكون بديلاً عن المجازة المعدية أو ربط المعدة.
عملية تكميم المعدة هي إجراء لإنقاص الوزن حيث يزيل الجراح جزءًا من المعدة ثم يصنع كيسًا صغيرًا للمعدة.

----------

